# How do you store your flour?



## corazon (Sep 27, 2005)

I've recently started storing my flour in a gallon size ziploc bag (I thought it'd be easy to measure out of) but am unhappy with it because flour gets in the grooves and the bag won't zip anymore.  Looking for a new way to store flour, that is easy to measure out of without making a huge mess!

So, how 'bout it?  How do you all store your flour and are you happy with it?


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

I store mine in a tupperware like container.  Airtight and keeps the crittters out.  This is what I store all my flours and sugars in except for brown sugar.  I leave brown sugar in the original bag and put that bag inside a ziploc bag.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 27, 2005)

I store mine in a gallon plastic jar or a glass one. I also do my sugar the same way.I have 2 jars of sugar and 2 of flour. I do my brown sugar the same as Sierra.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 27, 2005)

We store all our flours, grains and sugars in matching glass jars... they look nice as well as functional... (see the pic below... those things at the bottom half, with blue top...)


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2005)

I store mine in large airtight plastic containers with a top big enough to get measuring cups into.  I also store any other flour or meal based products in the same type.  My sugar is stored in an old "Tom's or Lance" glass jar.  With just the two of us and not baking as much as in the past, my flour stays longer than before.  I place the bags in the freezer as soon as I buy them and they stay there until my jar is empty. I miss cooking so many things, but must say the labor is certainly less.


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2005)

I used to store mine in large zip lock bags too, but found them messy and not easy to work with. I got some airtight metal containers from Williams Sonoma or Crate and Barrel I think and those have worked out well. Bugs can't get in and they are easy to use. I keep a measuring cup in the flour container so anytime I need flour I just need to open it and scoop some out.


----------



## jkath (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm with Sierra on this one - I have tupperware containers (the stackable rectanglular ones) for flour, sugar, brown sugar, dark brown sugar, salt, powdered sugar, chocolate chips and nuts. It makes my cupboard organized and it's very easy to scoop stuff.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 27, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that sometimes critters might actually come with the product and that it's a good idea to freeze for 24 hours and then put in containers.

Would love to have a pantry full of nice metal or glass jars. Double baggies and a plustic tub for me, though!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2005)

Glass jar, in refrigerator.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 27, 2005)

I store mine in an antique glass jar with a screw on lid


----------



## Constance (Sep 27, 2005)

I keep mine in a canister on the counter, and it does just fine for me. But we don't have a problem with wheat bugs here. 
It was a different story when I lived down in southeastern Louisiana. 
One morning, my then husband announced as he walked out the door to go to work that he needed two pies for a coach's banquet that night. When I got into my flour, I discovered it was full of wheat bugs. I had no car or telephone, and I was pretty aggravated with my husband anyway, so I went ahead and used the buggy flour to make two apple pies. 
When my husband got home from the banquet that night, he was ecstatic about how well my pies went over. There was not one bite left, and everyone commented about the delicious "nutty taste" of the piecrust. 
He never knew.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2005)

In the original packaging which is in a plastic bag.


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I used to store mine in large zip lock bags too, but found them messy and not easy to work with. I got some airtight metal containers from Williams Sonoma or Crate and Barrel I think and those have worked out well. Bugs can't get in and they are easy to use. I keep a measuring cup in the flour container so anytime I need flour I just need to open it and scoop some out.


 
exactly like gb. only my containers are airtight rubbermaid plastic containers. i also have my sugar in one and brown sugar. i leave the brown sugar in the bag it comes in and i put the bag into the container.


----------



## corazon (Sep 27, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> We store all our flours, grains and sugars in matching glass jars... they look nice as well as functional... (see the pic below... those things at the bottom half, with blue top...)


 
WOW!  That is impressive!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2005)

Tupperware here.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 27, 2005)

I use square polycarbonate plastic storage containers made by Cambro that I picked up from a local restaurant supply store. They are clear, stain resistent (in case I need to press them into service for something else like tomato sauces), stackable, relatively inexpensive, and hold 1/3 more than a round container of the same physical demensions.

In my little kitchen function is more important than "pretty" (I have NO counter space for cannisters). I used to use gallon sized ziplock bags - but they were always a messy proposition. With the Cambro containers - I just open the lid - scoop and measure - and no mess.


----------



## htc (Sep 28, 2005)

rubbermaid screw top plastic containers


----------



## amber (Sep 28, 2005)

I use canisters for flour and sugar.


----------



## bevkile (Sep 28, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I keep mine in a canister on the counter, and it does just fine for me. But we don't have a problem with wheat bugs here.
> It was a different story when I lived down in southeastern Louisiana.
> One morning, my then husband announced as he walked out the door to go to work that he needed two pies for a coach's banquet that night. When I got into my flour, I discovered it was full of wheat bugs. I had no car or telephone, and I was pretty aggravated with my husband anyway, so I went ahead and used the buggy flour to make two apple pies.
> When my husband got home from the banquet that night, he was ecstatic about how well my pies went over. There was not one bite left, and everyone commented about the delicious "nutty taste" of the piecrust.
> He never knew.


 
CONSTANCE,
This too good not to remember. I bet it was better than chocolate covered grasshopper.  

I have opened a new bag of flour to find it full of beetles. The problem was, I didn't know how long it had been since I bought it and I just tossed it. Bay leaves will keep the critter away, from outside and within. I have never noticed any change in the flavor but my buds are jaded.  I live in the south too.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

I have never had a problem with bugs in my flour (counting my lucky stars), but I also keep a bay leaf in my flour container. I have never noticed a bay leaf taste except for once. My beautiful wife decided to make a banana bread (Audeo's recipe) and did not realize I kept a bay leaf in the container. My grandparents just happened to be visiting and came over. DW was at work (I was working from home) so I was in charge of hosting them. I offered some banana bread. I cut 4 slices and passed them around. We all spit it out at the same time. There was bay leaf mixed throughout the whole loaf


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, since I got to this lovely state,  and was horrified at the stories of bugs getting into everything, and even found one on my flour bag, I use ziplock freezer bags for everything. I do have glass jars for my sugars, and a large Martha Stewart style glass jar to keep my flour in for easy access and easy measuring, but let me tell you, I wrap my 50# bag of flour from Costco in a garbage bag, and stick it in the freezer!!! I keep my WW flour in it's container in the freezer, and my semolina flour in the freezer too. Everything else is in plastic bags in the pantry, even my cocoa and chocolate people. There will be NO bugs in my food!!!!

B.


----------

